# Agregar antena EXTERNA a Adaptador WIFI USB



## oscareev

http://www.mecatronika.com
*Adaptador WIFI USB de la marca ENCORE*


http://www.mecatronika.com
*Parte interna del adaptador*


http://www.mecatronika.com
*Parte interna que nos interesa!!*

Pues les cuento que es una iniciativa para agregarle cobertura a un adaptador usb, cualquiera sea la marca considero se puede agregar antena externa en este caso, tenemos un adaptador que posee un adaptador hembra, el cual en el transcurso del tiempo iremos investigando y verificar si es compatible con el pigtail de los portátiles y poder así continuar con la creación y adaptación de una antena eterna de una muy buena ganancia.

Por lo primero recibo diseños de antenas wifi omnidireccionales o direccionales de fácil fabricación.

A medida del avance investigativo iré actualizando solo este primer tema, las preguntas serán respondidas normalmente.

Espero sus publicaciones y\o experiencias vividas con el tema WIFI.


----------



## oscareev

Terminal muy grande


Bueno este es un buen comienzo, pero obviamente el terminal es demasiado grande para mis gustos!

Seguramente encontrare uno que sea RPSMA


----------



## Tomasito

Yo por mi parte, me compré un Adaptador WiFi USB marca "Eusso", que tiene antena desmontable de fábrica, y el chipset Zydas ZD1211, que funciona en todos los modos (Managed, Ad-Hoc, Monitor, Master), y en todos los sistemas operativos (Windows, Linux, Mac).
Estuve un tiempo buscando uno que me sirviera para todo lo que quiero, pero al final lo encontré, y lo mejor de todo, por solo 25 dolares (Hace alrededor de un año).
Es chino y de una marca que nadie conoce, pero hace y tiene muchas cosas que los de marca no ofrecen 








Por lo de tu pigtail, he visto que vienen en RPSMA para ese conector 


En cuanto a las antenas o cosas que hagamos echo, lo que hice fue agarrar una antena parabólica de DirecTV de las grandes (120cm de diámetro), sacarle el LNB, y ponerle una antena Bi-Quad que hice yo de alimentador. Y para el router de mi casa (Un D-Link DIR-300, al que le instalé DD-WRT), hice una antena de unos 7dBi omidireccional.


Salu2!


----------



## oscareev

Como te darás cuenta este hilo es específicamente para los adaptadores que no tengan opción de conectar antena externa, claro que de tener el dinero lo mas fácil es conseguirse una con antena externa como la que tu compraste. De todas maneras es necesario agregarle a estos adaptadores una buena antena con una ganancia agradable.


Esto es al estilo hack para los adaptadores WIFI USB.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

oscareev dijo:
			
		

> claro que de tener el dinero lo mas fácil es conseguirse una con antena externa como la que tu compraste.



El adaptador Encore como el tuyo sale alrededor de 19 dolares, y el Eusso con antena extraible sale 24 dolares, no hay casi diferencia, y el Eusso además funciona en todos los SO y en los 4 Modos 

Solamente quería apuntar que no siempre es necesario andar adaptando cosas.

Si te ponés a fijar, el adaptador Encore + pigtail + antena de 2dBi, te termina saliendo más de 24 dolares seguro, y tenés que andar armandoló vos. Además de que estoy casi seguro de que no anda ni en modo monitor ni en Linux 


Ahora, si uno ya tiene un adaptador como el que decís vos (en vez de pensar en hacerlo ANTES de comprarlo), sirve bárbaro lo que proponés 


No te enojes, estamos todos para aportar y colaborar 



Salu2!


----------



## oscareev

Claro, esto esta pensado es para quienes tienen un adaptador USB WIFI y quieren aumentar la capacidad, pues asi tengan integrado un conector hembra como el mencionado arribo o si por el contrario no lo tienen pues este hilo les sirve.

Terminaremos por diseñar la antena y miraremos cual sera la que nos presta mejores servicios.

saludos.


----------



## pachy4318

olaa pues qeriia saber si algien sabe como qitarle el conector N a mi antena ya qe lo qiero usar para conectar un antena casera graciias de antemano!


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Hola foreros: sepan que soy neòfito en el tema wi fi y demàs yerbas... les pregunto: algo como lo que estàn diseñando me servirìa para enlazar 2 PC separadas 900mts? El interès es ocupar un solo mòdem Personal inalàmbrico con las dos PC. Se podrà? Tengo 2 antenas parabòlicas que se "ven" entre ellas. (Una me sirviò cuando tenìa el mòdem de Claro que cortaba señal). Saludos


----------

